#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  verlegen meid zoekt haar wederhelft

## tasharrafna

salaam moh3alikoem,

Ik zal eerst wat over mezelf vertellen.
Ben 21 jaar oud ben geboren in tanger maar ben berbers.
Ik ben 1.70 cm lang en draag een hoofddoek. Op dit moment studeer ik nog. Ik ben 3de jaars MER-student op het HBO (waar ik af en toe helemaal gek van wordt)
Ik ben zelf rustig en in het begin verlegen, maar hoelanger ik iemand ken hoe meer ik me zelf ben. (wie ik ben zullen jullie zelf achter komen)
Ik weet wat ik wil van het leven, en werk hard om dat te bereiken.

Wat wil ik in een man?
ten eerst hoe moet min. 5 cm langer dan mijn zijn, want ik kan er echt niet tegen dat de man kleiner is dan de vrouw. voor mijn gevoel is dat echt geen gezicht.
mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een berber, maar een arabier mag ook.
een man die weet wat hij wilt in het leven, maar daarnaast ook bezig is met de islam. Maar ook weet hoe je plezier moet maken in het leven.


heeft iemand interesse om eerst vriendschap te sluiten en dan te kijken waar het naar toe zal leiden.

----------


## Mohammedxx



----------


## brick top

hi verlegen meid van 21. Las net dat je een mer studente bent en op zoek bent naar een mogelijke wederhelft. Ik kan je dit niet garanderen, maar het is een mogelijkheid. kline intro over mezelf ben 24 en heb ook mer gedaan tot 3e jaar, ben toen even gestopt gaan werken en nu mail ik jouw. 

je bent bij wijze van zelf zeggen een verlegen meid, mocht je toch een beetje van spanning houden........
kun je me altijd mailen. 

Mvg

een optie op je vraag.

----------


## brick top

oja vergeten erbij te vermelden ben trouwens 1.85m

----------


## sabircan20

Hoi ik ben mo uit utrecht 23 jaren oud en op zoek naar uiteraard een date . ik ben zelf student psychologie en helaas kom ik te weinig in contact met leuke marokaanse meiden dus vandaar dit berichtje. Ik omschrijf mij zelf als leuk, zelfstandig en serieus. Ik wil je heel graag alles over mijzelf vertellen, maar dat doe ik alleen als jij ook serieus bent. Wil je meer weten stuur mij dan een berichtje terug. Bedankt en misschien tot snel. [email protected]

----------


## BEAutifull

Ik weet hoe moeilijk het is om je wederhelft te vinden


hopen dat je em vind...

ps: wat betekent je naam>>> tasharrafna 

groet

----------


## AdamX

sorry ben te verlegen om hier op te reageren  :slaap:  



p.s. tsharaffana = aangenaam

----------


## razak

asalama alykum!

Ik ben darwish , ik ben een goede moslim jonge(eerlike,en lief)
Ik woon en werk in R,dam city
Ik zoek een eerlijke moslim meid.

msn. Darwish_hasan_hotmail.com

----------


## abdellah1

hallo tasharrafna, ik heb je oproep gelezen en ik wil graag in contact komen met jou. ik hoop dat je interesse toont en hoop gauw wat van je te horen. je mag me ook sms'en of bellen. ik zal mijn telefoonnummer achterlaten en hoop snel wat van je te horen. telnr:0641024941 of 0641124076. groetjes van abdellah

----------


## abdellah1

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door abdellah1_ 
[B]hallo tasharrafna, ik heb je oproep gelezen en ik wil graag in contact komen met jou. ik hoop dat je interesse toont en hoop gauw wat van je te horen. [email protected].

----------


## monaim

salam o3alaikom, ik heb jouw bericht gelezen en ik vind daar veel ovreenkomsten met mijn situatie bij voorbeeld dat ik ook uit tetouan kom dus buren van mekaar en zelf berber ben omdat ik in alhoceima ben geboren. ik spreek ook arabisch omdat ik in marokko mijn studies heb gevolgd t/m de universiteit in tetouan. Verder woon ik in Eindhoven en ik werk in een bedrijf in tilburg. Ik ben tuurlijk moslim van geloof en praktijk en geniet daarnaast van het leven zoals het hoort, want we leven maar n keer op deze aarde.
Dat was het een beetje en ik hoop je nog meer te leren kennen als je het goed vindt. mijn e-mailadres is: [email protected].

salam en tot dan.  :petaf:

----------


## [email protected]@FERSIT

Salaam,

Ten eerste wil ik zeggen dat je moed hebt om een bericht uit te laten schrijven om je wederhelft te vinden, het bericht sprak me aan omdat het kort en duidelijk is en dat vergeten veel mensen in het leven waar we nu in zitten, zolang iedereen duidelijkheid biedt en structuur geeft wordt het een stuk gemakkelijker!

Je zult wel denken, waar heeft die het allemaal over, ga nu over op wie ik ben, nou ben 23, volg een studie in de sociale richting, laatste jaar, als je verder iets van me wilt weten, pm dan.

Groetjes Karim

Ps. de tekst onder je bericht ligt me wel!!

----------


## atakiller

> _Geplaatst door tasharrafna_ 
> *salaam moh3alikoem,
> 
> Ik zal eerst wat over mezelf vertellen.
> Ben 21 jaar oud ben geboren in tanger maar ben berbers.
> Ik ben 1.70 cm lang en draag een hoofddoek. Op dit moment studeer ik nog. Ik ben 3de jaars MER-student op het HBO (waar ik af en toe helemaal gek van wordt)
> Ik ben zelf rustig en in het begin verlegen, maar hoelanger ik iemand ken hoe meer ik me zelf ben. (wie ik ben zullen jullie zelf achter komen)
> Ik weet wat ik wil van het leven, en werk hard om dat te bereiken.
> 
> ...


Jij verlegen?? Grappenmaker...

----------


## prinsofmarok

hoe kan ik een email sturen naar je verlegen dame ? als je mij helpt spijt krijg je niet

----------


## me_mo73

salaam.

het is goed dat je daarmee bezig bent. en gheir inshaallah!
ik weet niet of je al iemand hebt leren kennen, maar zou je graag beter willen leren kennen. aangezien ik ook verlangens heb om mijn wederhelft te vinden en inshaallah met haar een mooie toekomst tegemoet gaan.

P.s Praat je berbers??

inshaallah hoor ik nog van je  :grote grijns:

----------

